# *** GruvenParts.com - Billet Goodies for Forced Ind Engines



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
021-903-119 (021903119) ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! * 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N). 

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on! 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Got an 02A Trans ?? Then you better have a look at these upgraded billet shift linkage parts !


*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

This repair block repairs the FWD/AFT cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.
Buy this part in conjunction with our billet stainless side/side cable shift reduction linkage and save!! Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK2 / MK3 Billet Fuel Line Support Brackets*

Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. Ours are CNC'd from billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 

Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 

Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head. Brackets replace OEM P/N 021-133-827 (021133827) Bracket and P/N 021-133-687A (021133687A) clip.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GRuvenParts.com Has NEW PARTS !!*

We are working on something for everyone, stay tuned, we have lots more in production.


*Finshed, Ready for Sale (Going onto site shortly)*

-- MK2 9A 1.8L/2.0 16V Lightweight Billet Crank Pulleys

--Corrado G60 Billet Lightweight Alternator Pulleys



* To Be Finished Soon 1-2 weeks *

-- Audi A4/S4 Billet Adjustable Upper Control Arms

-- R32 / TT Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links

-- MK2 / MK3 02A Side/Side trans cable repair blocks

-- Corrado rear deck lid billet linkages / cables - super trick !


Stay tuned for more !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 16V 2.0 and 1.8 Crank Lightweight Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release billet MK2 1.8/2.0 16V Billet Crank Pulleys !! 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum pulleys for the 16V 1.8L and 2.0L MK2 engines found on Scirroco, GTI, Jetta, and Passat!. Our pulleys are precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. This billet aluminum crank pulley weights just under 680 grams – over 3 times lighter than its OEM counterpart! Comes correct with exact mounting holes and provides tapped holes for OEM power steering pulley to mount up. Includes the factory timing mark as well. 

Fits all Scirroco, Golf GTI, Jetta GLI, and Passat with 16v 1.8L or 2.0L engines. Replaces OEM P/N 027-105-243 (027105243)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys ! * 

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels! 

Buy them as a set and save !! 

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers : 

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255) 
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E) 
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms (p/n 077198327A)! The OEM versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck, causing poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the 4.2L V8. 

Our intake manifold arms have an aerospace grade billet aluminum body with thread on carbon fiber composite ball end links. The composite end links are actually STRONGER than the aerospace grade aluminum body itself! 

*This is how we can warranty them for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com* 

Please feel free to call or email with any questions regarding our products.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com builds bulletproof TIG welded Y Pipes to replace the OEM plastic in your VW coolant system!


*PLEASE NOTE : This part is professionally TIG welded! There are no junk tapped threads into thin wall aluminum like the lesser versions offered by unscrupulous rip off artists. And its warranted for life! *

An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners and MK4 New Beetle owners. The upper radiator hose on these models is quite a pricey item from the dealer – usually about $100. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic – what did you expect?!

Dont buy the OEM plastic part when you can buy this *BILLET ALUMINUM TIG Welded* replacement part for half the price!

If you need a custom water temp sensor port welded on, please let us know. We are happy to perform customization on ANY of our products. 

Replaces the following OEM P/N :

1H0-122-101E (1H0122101E) – MK3 Golf/Jetta VR6
3A0-122-101E (3A0122101E) – VR6 Passat
1C0-121-438A (1C0121438A) – New Beetle


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GRUVENPARTS.COM


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

any chance in making those hood pulls for audi's.......say c5 a6 audi's:laugh:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

16v lover said:


> any chance in making those hood pulls for audi's.......say c5 a6 audi's:laugh:


 Sure, if thats what the masses want. Send me a picture of a part, along with a part number. Have the interested parties email me direct. If we decide to make it yours will be free  

[email protected]


----------



## black dubs (Dec 18, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Got an 02A Trans ?? Then you better have a look at these upgraded billet shift linkage parts !
> 
> 
> *02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
> ...


 hi do you or any one else have any pics of the repair block fitted? 
cheers


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont, but let me check around on here and with our engineering and email you back. Thanks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119A (021903119A)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* The Control Arms and Sway End Links Are IN STOCK 10/5/2010 *

Sorry for the slight shipping delays, but we've built stock up and are ready to go. Call or email with any questions.

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 and Audi Dipstick Handles!*

We’re all sick of popping the hood on our stylish VW’s and Audi’s only to find an engine compartment which looks like it might have digested a construction cone somewhere along the way. Now you can finally get rid of that hideous bright orange dipstick in favor of this billet aluminum version in a variety of colors and finishes. 

Fits all 98-07 New Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, 99-06 Audi A4 00-06 TT and is for use on cars with OEM dipstick P/N 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK2 / MK3 Billet Fuel Line Support Brackets*

Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. Ours are CNC'd from billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 

Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 

Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head. Brackets replace OEM P/N 021-133-827 (021133827) Bracket and P/N 021-133-687A (021133687A) clip.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm SKF bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
021-903-119 (021903119) ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for some billet goodies


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Just wanna thank Paul for great support on all the parts that I have on my car. Ive had one issue 2 years ago. Just sent me a new one over to Norway, no questions asked. Thank you 
:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let us know what else you need, we are here to supply your parts  

www.GruvenParts.com





Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Just wanna thank Paul for great support on all the parts that I have on my car. Ive had one issue 2 years ago. Just sent me a new one over to Norway, no questions asked. Thank you
> :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Got an 02A Trans ?? Then you better have a look at these upgraded billet shift linkage parts ! 
 

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket* 
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. 

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 

 
*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block* 

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

This repair block repairs the FWD/AFT cable P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. 

 
*Stainless SIDE/SIDE Steel Shift Cable Repair Block* 

GruvenParts.com now also has solid stainless side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. Once again, there is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Now You Can Choose from Jazz Blue or High Gloss Black Powdercoat Finish !!*


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

*A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *

This one is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. 

This part replaces OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) on the following vehicles :

MK1 Audi TT 1.8T, MKIV Golf 1.8T, MKIV Jetta 1.8T, and New Beetle 1.8T

Be sure to check your OEM part number to verify it is 06A-103-663B as VW and Audi have made several variations of the worthless orange dipstick tube. 

* Forget about ever breaking your 1.8T dipstick tube again !! *


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Will you be getting into handling products at some point?

As you probably know, lowered Corrados suffer from bump steer because the factory roll centre is all mucked up.

I know you're all ears for suggestions, so how about machined billet bearing carriers with repositioned tie rod and lower ball joint mounting points? I'd buy that for a dollar :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we have all sorts of suspension products. 

Can you assist with the design of that component? Please email!! 

 
* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms* 

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The AMERICAN MADE racing heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. Finally, all parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* CNC Pressed MSD Coil Pack Brackets for MK3 and MK4 VR6 ! *

Use this CNC formed, powder coated Aerospace grade aluminum bracket to mount your new MSD 8224 coils on MK3 or MK4 VR6 engines. We all know how poorly the OEM Beru units hold up - so get serious about your VR6 ignition and step up to MSD! Leave the cheaply made, overpriced Beru coils for the competition!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines* 

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers - 

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon 

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon 

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos 

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear. 

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings. 

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers - 

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon 

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon 

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Just to make all the MK4 VR6 owners aware … 

www.GruvenParts.com will soon be releasing a *billet aluminum version* of the white plastic part which connects the intake manifold change over rod to the drive unit actuator shown in this pic (red arrow) : 










And detailed in this DIY Article section on www.GruvenParts.com 

On 12V VR6 engines (99-06 Golf, Jetta VR6), the white part is sold as part of the Drive Unit p/n 071-133-759C (071133759C) or 071-133-759D (071133759D) and on the 24V engines (R32, 02-08 Golf, Jetta, Eos, Touareg) it is sold as part of Drive Unit p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) or 022-133-759A (022133759A). 

This white plastic part continually breaks and is not readily available from VW without buying the whole plastic Drive Unit at a cost of $130-$160. 

Needless to say, we’ll put an end to that foolishness in typical GruvenParts.com fashion by milling this part from a solid chunk of 6061-T651. 

You can follow the development thread here (and feel free to chime in, too!) – 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...actuator-broken-where-can-I-get-a-replacement 




















Just another example of how www.GruvenParts.com is listening to your suggestions. Let us know what other parts need to be redesigned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick* 

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines 

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com

*Our TT/R32 + A4/Passat Adjustable control arms are now available fully booted for extreme environments. *


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*



* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*A4 / Passat 1.8T Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C) and fits the following vehicles : 

1996 - 2002 Audi A4/S4/Avant Quattro 1.8T (AEB) 
1998 – 2001 VW Passat 1.8T (AEB) 
1988 – 1992 Audi 80/90 
1982 – 1987 Audi 4000 
1987 – 1993 VW Fox 
1982 - 1985 VW Quantum 1.8L

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.gruvenparts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are back in stock (in super gloss black) and ready to go!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

nicely done, finally some products i want to buy.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Heres more 

*GruvenParts.com has released this billet intake drive unit arm for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with variable intake manifolds!* 


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

This part replaces the white plastic part that attaches to the actuator arm. The OEM part is made from injection molded nylon and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a *solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum *on a 4 axis HAAS mill-lathe. Utilizing some tricks within the SolidWorks/MasterCam CNC software, we have tweaked the process to allow the billet part to be machined specially to accept the locking feature on the end of the intake rod. Just push fit this part onto the end of the intake rod similar to OEM plastic part fitment. There are no set screws to come loose and the fit is perfect.

This part makes a great upgrade when installing our upgraded *MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings*

Our part will also cost you about 1/3 what VW/Audi charge for their plastic drive unit (and the OEM plastic part is NOT part of their repair kit). This one is a no brainer!

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Don’t forget to check out the DIY listed on our website.

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined for quiet operation, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. All parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all orders. We are caught up, please call me direct if any questions about your order!

:thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 1.8T Golf/Jetta, TT Dipstick Funnel*


GruvenParts.com is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R) for the Audi TT MKI 1.8T, and VW MKIV 1.8T Golf and Jetta. 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our *1.8T Billet Dipstick Funnels* and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B)

This billet dipstick/funnel combo replaces OEM part number 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R) dipstick and OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) funnel and fits the following vehicles :

Audi TT - MK1 w/1.8T engine

VW Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle - MKIV 1.8T w/1.8T engine


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined for quiet operation, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. All parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MK3 Golf/Jetta Billet Radiator Cover* 

Replace your plastic MK3 Golf or Jetta radiator fan cover - OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A) with this machined billet aluminum version. Our part installs in minutes to give your engine bay the attention it deserves! 

Ours is CNC'd from aerospace grade billet aluminum and sculpted to fit the contours of the MK3 Golf and Jetta engine bay perfectly. 

Available in CNC machined finish or chrome plated. Custom engraving options are available. Send us an image of your desired engraving and we will quote it - [email protected]. 

Fits all 1993-1999 MK3 Golf and Jetta and replaces OEM P/N 1HM-121-343A (1HM121343A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump the best, most economical control arms on the market !! :beer:




GruvenParts.com said:


> * A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> *Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include Teflon lined heim joints and bulletproof welds *with optional super durable dust boots *for extreme environments! Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer: 

Guys, the GB has ended on these control arms, however, we can always start another  

 
* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms* 

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms* 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A) 


For 10 orders, we can offer price of $409.99, please note this INCLUDES the racing grade dust boots to protect the heims. 

If you want in on the GB, email or post up here your contact details. 

Thanks! 

[email protected] 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

Ours are completely tig welded by our licensed commercial jet aircraft repair facility! We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) and the 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

i know there has been talk of the aba water outlet(crap plastic sensor flange on the side of the head) being produced. any info for us manual trans aba users? i would love to have any/all of the plastic coolant parts produced in billet!!! :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Could you let us know what your price point would be for an aluminum version of that? 

The main issue is the aftermarket is flooded with $9 plastic versions from China, its tough to sell a $150 version even if it is metal.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Get a prototype into production and release it to the mk3 forum, I for one would be interested in buying.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

somewhere around 100? i really have no idea what it would cost to make it. if you could still make money i bet there would be poeple willing to pay to not have to deal with that damn thing ever again!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont know if a $100 metal version could happen, I think it will cost more to even make it. How many would be in at $150? Post here or email me so we can get the list started. If there is enough interest in the ABA flange, we will do it.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Show us what one would look like first.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

better yet ,make me one ill be the guiney pig and show it off for you.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

AJmustDIE said:


> Show us what one would look like first.


It is going to look similar to ABA plastic but we'll TIG weld all the appropriate flanges in place. This part has already been scanned on the CMM and we've got the CAD model and engineering dwg made. For me to go much further, we need to make sure people want to pay $150 when $9 chineese plastic versions are out there. Believe me, I want to make the whole car from machined metal but I realize not everyone is willing to spend the extra dough.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

how many would you need to sell to do a small run of theese?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

10.

Please email me if interested.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What about a billet coolent reserve for the 1.8t :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We can do those if enough interest and if something universal isnt already available that could work. Send me an email and if you can, send pictures in it. We will look it over. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks* 

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles : 

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Special Service Announcement from www.GruvenParts.com : DONT GO TO YOUR AUDI OR VW DEALER FOR THESE PLASTIC DRIVE LINKAGES FOR YOUR VARIABLE INTAKE MANIFOLD!*

www.GruvenParts.com is now producing new metal versions of both the Audi A4 3.0L V6 and the VW VR6 intake manifold linkage arms, similar to the ones we currently build for Audi/VW 4.2 V8.


* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

The Audi 3.0L V6 arms will replace the plastic ones on the 2002-2006 A4/S4/A4 Quattro and 2002-2004 A6/A6 quattro with the 3.0L V6 engine (code AVK) Audi part number 06C-133-611 (06C133611) drive unit w/rotary valve which is installed onto 06C-133-201J (06C133201J) intake manifold.

See pictures below for the Audi drive unit – broken plastic OEM arms are circled in RED.




















The VW VR6 drive unit arms will replace the plastic ones on the following vehicles (yellow arrow in the picture below) :










2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B) 

We expect to have both versions available for these cars during the month of April 2012.

*** This has been a special service announcement from www.GruvenParts.com  ***


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for some of the best control arms in the business. Thanks for all the orders on these guys, please keep em coming! :beer: 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump the best control arms in the business. :beer::beer: :thumbup:


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*

Please click on the picture to order.



* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*A4, A6, Passat Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4, A6, and VW Passat!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F) and P/N 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M).

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi A4, A6, or VW Passat only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F) and P/N 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M).

This product fits the following vehicles :


Audi A4 1996 thru 2005 1.8, 1.8T, 2.8L including Quattro

Audi A6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad


Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship ! 

:thumbup: 



GruvenParts.com said:


> *These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*
> 
> Please click on the picture to order.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I always check this thread for something cool & new for the crossflow engines, alas. Nothing ever..


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These arent new but they are pretty damn cool ! 


 
* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!* 

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers : 

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley 
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley 
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI) 
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

GruvenParts.com is about to release our *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y * to replace the junk plastic 4Y in OEM hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)


The flimsy plastic 4y section of this molded hose assembly quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar VR6 motor into an overheated paperweight.


Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 block and professionally TIG welded and leak tested. You could drive your car over this one, but we'd recommend doing that to the OEM plastic version and installing ours instead 


Ours uses an NPT fitting for the radiator reservoir return line, so if you ever wanted to delete your main coolant reservoir, you could simply install a threaded NPT plug. You could also install a coolant temp sender for those stand alone ignition installations.


This 1 should be ready soon, please email if you would like to pre-order – [email protected]


* Fits* :

All MKIV Golf/Jetta VR6 12V engines (upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


This one was worth the wait, folks! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!


First, we start with a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide a *proper threaded drain plug* of the same size as your oil pan plug (use just 1 19mm socket for both!). Rather than some useless internal soft hex plug which easily strips, ours is a genuine Audi plug made from steel with an honest 19mm external hex. The plug comes with a contained sealing washer as well. And yes, we also provide *USEABLE 36mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 36mm socket. Imagine that : You can simply drain the housing using its proper drain plug bolt that wont round off, and remove the housing using a proper 36mm socket that also wont round off. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!


This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. It will fit the following vehicles :



VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 

Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine) 

*Special Note At The End :*

Use oil filter part number 021-115-562 (021115562) or equivalent with our metal housing. If your parts department requires a vehicle type, tell them “1995 VW Golf GTI VR6”. This is the older, vastly superior cartridge filter with the metal end caps. VW, in their infinite cost savings wisdom, superseded it with a cheaper, cardboard end filter (021-115-562A). Please make sure to order filter 021-115-562 oil filter (or equivalent) as it is the superior filter for these engines, and will fit correctly with this housing. You can buy it from us using the drop down menu on the product page, or at any dealer or trusted auto parts store.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm ordering one tomorrow...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm ordering one tomorrow...


Thanks, please help spread the word. :beer::beer::beer:

Install pics - too 



* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings - Installed ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

waaaay ahead of you. Already posted it on FB.  It will go good with my other GP parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Install pics pleeeez  :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the junk plastic 4Y pipe found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar VR6 motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 block and professionally TIG welded and leak tested. You could drive your car over this one, but we'd recommend doing that to the OEM plastic version and installing ours instead 

Ours also uses a 1/8 NPT fitting for the radiator reservoir return line, so if you ever wanted to delete your main coolant reservoir, you could simply install a threaded NPT plug. You could also install a coolant temp sender for those stand alone ignition installations.

* Fits* :
All MKIV Golf/Jetta VR6 12V engines (upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Still waiting for the day when I can have this guy in billet form.


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> * Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *
> 
> * GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*
> 
> ...


Belt slip may be an issue without the idler pulley wrap around kit vf offerered with the stage 3 kits. At least that was my issue.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a turn buckle tensioner which we'll be releasing shortly. Zero slip, 10 psi, quiet. Annoyingly loud cogs are not needed


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the pre-order of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

Please read the note at the end regarding the pre-order status.. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 


This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!


*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).


*Pre-Order Status*

These parts are currently being manufactured and will be available by mid March 2013. We are asking customers who want them to pre-order now as we will only run a limited production due to relatively low demand - most of these cars are still under factory warranty. If you would like to get this part, please place your pre-order now. After your order, you can inquire at any time by emailing [email protected] regarding your estimated ship date.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* Part is sold in machined finish but can be anodized in any color ! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce this pre-release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting will be supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports will be sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. 

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING PRE-ORDER STATUS** *
Please click here for all info : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...com-1.8T-Billet-4Y-Thread-Post-if-interested-!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! * 

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 


This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G). 

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold! 

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* 

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts! 


*Applications:* 
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G). 

Audi : 
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts 

www.GruvenParts.com 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Echo echo echo.... ABA headside coolant flange... echo echo..


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

24v t-stat housing w/ AN threads


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

How much would you guys be willing to pay for either of those 2 in metal (ABA, 24V) housings?

Cost has been issue with both to this point.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> How much would you guys be willing to pay for either of those 2 in metal (ABA, 24V) housings?
> 
> Cost has been issue with both to this point.


no idea? I have no clue what it would take to CNC a piece like that. PM me what you believe your cost would be and I'll chime in with reasonable feedback as someone who works in the auto industry.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

ABA $150
VR6 $300 min depending on qty


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm down.... and as seen on other threads / products VR6 owners are spending lately.....

With what kinda fittings though.... -24 AN o-ring?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes that is the plan, AN ORB fittings.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

**** NEW PRODUCT RELEASE NOTICE ****









* GruvenParts.com is Building MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps !!*
MK4 coming soon, too !

Here is another one you guys wanted and we're in process of building it - 

*MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps*

These parts will be machined from 6061-T651 and sold in sets of 2. They will have a machined finish (the red picture is just to see it against the CAD screen background), however we can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 

These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts will be specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

Please check the site under MK2 Engine and MK3 Engine sections soon, as we will update pics and add the product page soon.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com Pre-Order Page for MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps*


*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

Here is another one you guys wanted and we're in process of building it - 

*MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps Pre-Order*
Please read the Pre-Order note at the end.

GruvenParts.com is now machining billet strut caps made from 6061-T651 aircraft aluminum and sold in sets of 2. They will have a machined finish (the red picture is just to see it against the CAD screen background), however we can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). 

We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 

These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!


*Pre-Order Note*
This is a Pre-Order, the parts will be completed by end of June 2013. We are filling orders now and will send these out on 1st come 1st serve basis. We will initially run 20 sets of these. If more people want them, we will machine a 2nd batch. Those who pre-order get theirs 1st.


----------

